# Certified organic, no preservatives!



## pgriz (Feb 12, 2012)

100% crop of 1:1 macro.  Any guesses?


----------



## analog.universe (Feb 12, 2012)

orzo?


----------



## davesnothere11 (Feb 12, 2012)

Corn on the cob?


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 12, 2012)

some sort of cereal? Million of different types of that....


----------



## pgriz (Feb 12, 2012)

It's part of something delicious, but it's not the part you eat.  And it's not a grain. 

Davenotthere11, note the magnification:  100% crop of a 1:1 macro.  I'm using a APS-C Canon sensor (22.3 x 14.9mm ).  So the objects in the image are pretty small.


----------



## analog.universe (Feb 12, 2012)

The discarded seed cluster from a pepper?


----------



## pgriz (Feb 12, 2012)

analog.universe said:


> The discarded seed cluster from a pepper?



Bingo!  We got a winner!

Here's the full picture...






(PS - I knew Vermonters were pretty sharp.  We have several friends there and they keep bumping up the IQ scale).


----------



## davesnothere11 (Feb 12, 2012)

pgriz said:


> It's part of something delicious, but it's not the part you eat.  And it's not a grain.
> 
> Davenotthere11, note the magnification:  100% crop of a 1:1 macro.  I'm using a APS-C Canon sensor (22.3 x 14.9mm ).  So the objects in the image are pretty small.



Well it coulda' been one of those baby corns you have in Chinese takeout!   :smileys:


----------



## pgriz (Feb 13, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------

